# Pops out of fifth under decent load



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a 1992 sentra 1.6L 5spd and It will go into 5th but every time I give a little too much throttle it pops out of gear and makes a grinding noise. If I hold the shifter it won't pop out, but it still wants to... any Ideas?? I think it may just need an adjustment but still unsure


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

your trans is going out. fifth gear synchro is worn.


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

lucas help at all??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not really. you cant replace metal.


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone have a five speed they're looking to get rid of then???


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

theres always some at the junkyards


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Or you could just hold it in gear unless on the hwy, then use a bungee cord.... Cheap fixes to a common prob till you can replace it.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

ARE YOUR SURE YOUR ENGINE AND GEARBOX MOUNTS ARE IN GOOD CONDITION? BAD MOUNTS CAN LET THE ENGINE AND BOX MOVE TOO MUCH AND ACTUALLY PULL ON THE GEARSTICK TO GEARBOX RODS OR CABLES AND PULL THE CAR OUT OF GEAR.

Please do not use CAPS. You dont need to YELL.


----------



## riggzsantos (Sep 12, 2009)

@khoist- better find a surplus replacement for your transmission. I just replaced mine two days ago and its running better now. I had the same problem as yours, and I find it scary on highways and when I'm overtaking.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Isn't the 5th gear thing a common problem with these cars? I haven't been bitten yet, but I'm fairly sure I've seen a number of threads talking about the dreaded '5th gear pops out' problem in a number of places. Don't remember what the fix is, seems to me it was something like replacing a bushing in the shifter itself. I'm sure it's one of those things that will eventually evolve into a worn 5th gear synchro problem though if it's left alone long enough.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

here is the fix to your problem in a kit:5th Gear Parts :: Sentra / NX Parts (B13) 1991-1994 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## SR-DUB (Aug 17, 2009)

welcome to the club bro....i got a 1993 b13 amd my fifth gear dont even engage anymore so i gotta stay in fourth on the freeway.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

I have one...but its for a b14 200sx SE. So find out if it would work for you.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

zacward said:


> I have one...but its for a b14 200sx SE. So find out if it would work for you.


The transmission ID numbers should tell you if they're the same or not.
They're located inside the driver's (left) front door frame up towards the front.
At least the numbers are there on both of my B14's.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Ill check it on Tues


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea the trans numbers are: RS5F31A
Axle: FC37


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

so it will fit my sentra??? if so how much shipped to 49879??


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Idk check your trans and axle numbers. Right inside the drivers side door up near the dash


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

tranny part is ripped off and the axle is 38 not 37..


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

Just an Idea, have you checked that tranny has not lost fluid? I had the samething once, found that the input shaft seal was leaking and once the fluid got low 5th would pop out under load. Until I pulled the trans and changed the seal as well as the clutch and bearings I just kept adding fluid and 5th would stay.


----------



## SR-DUB (Aug 17, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> The transmission ID numbers should tell you if they're the same or not.
> They're located inside the driver's (left) front door frame up towards the front.
> At least the numbers are there on both of my B14's.


can a sr-20 tranny work with my 1.6l motor bro?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

No, theyre different sizes and none of the bellhousing bolts will line up to the ga16


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

SR-DUB said:


> can a sr-20 tranny work with my 1.6l motor bro?


No.

But 1.6 trannys are all over the place. Check your local junkyards.


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

well noone's really into the WTB section (or at least my post so I'll post it in this thread) I'm also looking for a clean body for my setup. I want a 1992 Sentra, two or four door, free of rust, that might have like a blown motor or trans or something.....


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Tried craigslist yet?

search for a 200sx or or something with a bad engine! Thats my project car Ive been working on and I cant wait to get it going


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

as pathetic as it sounds I don't know how to work craigslist only in tha U.P eh? how can I search all areas for craigslist?? I'm thinking EBAY if not here, but I figured I'd check here for people who HAVE Nissans that broke down..... I was on a tiburon site and this guy was selling one(a tibby) for $400 with a clean body, but a bum fuel pump


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like youve got some searching to do! I think the 200sx is a sexy ass car so thats what I bought haha. Just find something you like and can afford. Dont forget to get insurance quotes on the car before you buy it. I was gonna buy a 2004 Impreza but insurance was $400/month everywhere for me. My 200sx SE is $102. Engine swap and theyll never know!


----------

